# new kernels, slow wifi

## Jean-Paul

I have a strange behave with new kernels and wifi-speed - new kernels means >=3.16.0.

I load down the portage-tree from this server  *grep 'GENTOO_MIRRORS' /etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

 

Normaly I download with about 6.5MB/s.

New kernel reduce the speed to 350KB/s.

I change nothing else but the kernel !!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge-websync 
> 
> --2014-10-26 10:39:30--  ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo//snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2
> ...

 

So what should I look at first?

----------

## lagalopex

If you boot an older kernel the speed is restored to 6.5MB/s? Any differences in logs etc?

The newest stable kernel still has this issue?

You should then also check the vanilla sources (look for one good and one bad). If the problem persists bisecting the kernel would help.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Thanks for youre answer.

Yes, 3.14.14-gentoo raised up the speed to 6.5MB/s.

All other newer kernel - I have tested 3.16.5-gentoo, 3.17.1-gentoo, 3.16.6-vanilla - reduce the speed to ~350KB/s.

Unfortunately there is nothing in the logs.

----------

